

Maker’s Mark Uses Their Community To Perfection - joesunga
http://josephsunga.com/2013/02/makers-mark-uses-their-community-to-perfection/

======
ctdonath
_You can’t get any better than that. This was an absolutely brilliant chain of
events, which I believe was all planned. They were able to literally make a
huge splash out of a non-event. Don’t be surprised if you see your next bottle
of Maker’s Mark a couple bucks more than you’re used to._

Don't be surprised if a lot of us customers take our business elsewhere. We
don't know what's in that bottle anymore, aren't sure about MM's stance on
quality re: a luxury product, and see a lot of other bottles on those upper
shelves.

~~~
dalke
Agreed. They must have known the response from Jack Daniels going to 80 proof,
and were probably informed by the New Coke reaction in the 1980s.

The stated goal was to deal with a supply shortage. They were willing to
dilute their product in order to increase supply, on the premise that the
taste didn't change from 90 to 84.

JD's justification for going from 90 to first 86 then 80 was that customers
preferred the lower proof. JD drinkers could tell the difference but MM
drinkers can't?

They had three choices: raise the price, lower the proof, or create a new line
for the cheaper proof. They chose the one with the most free marketing.

I don't like being a marketing toy, and as you say, there are plenty of other
bottles. When my bottle, with its pretty red wax, is finished, I won't be
replacing it.

